

Spark 0.7 released - Lowgain
http://spark-project.org/spark-release-0-7-0/

======
nlakhani
Nice! Python API is interesting. Also really interested to see if Spark
Streaming Alpha works and could be a Storm replacement.

~~~
dimitri-gnidash
Python API that allows you to use SciPy and NumPy is going to be a game-
changer.

